# Touareg Air Suspension Problem



## pounce (Apr 19, 2005)

I recently had compressor for air suspension replaced on my '04 Touareg due to faulty equipment. VW replaced with new compressor. However, when the vehicle was returned to me it drove much rougher. There was significant sway at higher highway speed and you can feel every dip and pebble in the highway after the compressor was replaced Even in the "comfort" mode the ride was ridiculously stiff. I returned the vehicle to VW 3days later with the complaint about the ride roughness and asked if they could adjust the specs to improve the ride and handling. They stated that the vehicle is within "spec" for the ride control. Therefore, they can do nothing about the problem. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to remedy this problem??


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension Problem (pounce)*

Ask to drive a similar vintage and equiped Treg on their lot. If it is significantly different you can better make your case. Also I would stress how different it is now compared to when you brought it in.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension Problem (pounce)*

Does the suspension change height, when selecting between "auto" and "sport" on the ride control? That is the only "airbag" effect from selecting any of the three positions on the ride control. All three positions, "sport", "auto", and "comfort" will effect the damping of the shock absorber itself. If the height does not change in your test, then they forgot to hook something back up. If so, take it back and state that the suspension no longer changes between sport and auto...
Good luck.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Air Suspension Problem (pounce)*

That the air compressor was replaced should have no effect whatsoever on the ride quality of the vehicle. The air compressor supplies an accumulator tank (a reservoir), and the air suspension system draws the air it requires from the reservoir. In other words, it's kind of like having problems with the truck not accelerating properly after you have the gas tank replaced - there is not a direct path of influence to create "cause and effect".
What you might want to consider is asking the dealership to re-adapt the suspension level controller (the controller at address 34). It is possible that when the compressor was replaced, the need arose to re-adapt the level control system, and maybe that work was not successfully completed - therefore, your suspension settings are "out of spec". This could account for the poor ride quality you are encountering.
There is a fairly active discussion about suspension adaptation taking place on another thread at this time - have a look at this post: Who has lowered their T-Reg with Vag-Com?, especially the second page of it, and you will find some background information there that might help you comprehend why I make this suggestion.
Michael


----------



## Ruaraidht (Mar 25, 2015)

*VW Touareg Air Suspension Pump*

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone has had an issue with the air suspension pump that keeps running when the vehicle is switched off?

What happens is it continues to run until it heats up then it melts one of the air pipes and leaks out all the air.

Is there a valve anywhere that should tell the pump that there is enough compression and to switch off?

Any advice at all would be great as VW themselves seem to be utterly clueless!!!!!!

Thanks


----------

